# Maharashtra govt. warns babus to communicate only in Marathi or face charges.



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

One question I ask myself at least once everyday is "Why are there so many retards around?"



> PUNE: A Maharashtra government resolution (GR) issued on Wednesday stated that barring a few words, it was mandatory for all departments to have communication in Marathi.
> 
> The rules were issued way back on May 18, 1982. On July 18, 1986, the state government issued another notification that defined the fines that officers would have to pay if they were found communicating only in English.
> 
> ...



Source: Department heads issued stricter warnings on Marathi use: Kadam - The Times of India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

No words


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

nowhere is it mentioned that *only* Marathi has to be used for inter-communication; using only English is dissuaded, which is absolutely fine.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> nowhere is it mentioned that *only* Marathi has to be used for inter-communication; usage of just English is dissuaded, which is absolutely fine.





> A Maharashtra government resolution (GR) issued on Wednesday stated that barring a few words, it was *mandatory* for all departments to have communication in Marathi.



Also:



> Environment minister Ramdas Kadam told TOI on Wednesday, "It is true that the officers were using only English for communication. Several files from the department that were brought to me to be signed were only in English till a few days back. I have returned all those files."



Why be such a stickler?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

that may not be correct on his part, or perhaps it was more like a call that 'enough was enough' and to set the tone straight, but still, its mandatory to use Marathi, but *not* mandatory to use *only* Marathi. what was happening was Marathi was being sidelined to communicate only in English, while the latter is to be used as a secondary language only as & when reqd. for communication.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 26, 2015)

They think that marathi is understood by all?
No, what it actually means is that. Only native people from Maharashtra who know Marathi should be allowed in government departments. Marathi is such a niche language that baring a few. Most people from other states wont even have the slightest idea as to which language is written on the piece of paper let alone speaking or writing in Marathi.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

that's not so true. people who know Marathi but are otherwise natives of any other state, or/and domiciled in Maharashtra, they also work in govt. deptts. of Maharashtra. however, i am of the opinion that notices issued for public should be bilingual.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

^ Multilingual with compulsory English and Hindi. Regional language(s) should be the 3rd option.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2015)

that's also a good option, but India being a Union of states crafted on linguistic lines (a blunder IMHO) and given the federal structure, it won't happen, or atleast won't happen anytime soon. but under the present system, for governmental inter-communication as well as with public, knowledge of regional language(s) & understanding-communicating in it would be a must for govt. officers & staff/public servants.


----------

